# Which kind of companies should I send my music to?



## salcar (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I would like ask you some suggests.

Which music genre do you situate my music in?
and
According to your opinion, which kind of companies should I send my music to?

First playlist


Second playlist



Thanks, best regards.

Salvatore


----------



## muk (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Salvatore. Congratulations, these are very nice tracks. I would classify your playlists (with the exception of A Comic Gangster that starts like a nice dramedy track, but then doesn't quite fit its norms) as atmospheric/underscore. It could be something that production music libraries might be interested in.


----------

